# Lump at injection site????



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Lacey had her rabies shot 2 months ago and STILL has a large lump at the injection site. Is it normal after all this time?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I know it's pretty common to get a lump from the rabies shot.
The longest I've witnessed it last is about 8 weeks.
Is it getting at least a little smaller?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oakley had a lump from it for over 6 months  I hate that stupid shot.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Miley had a lump for months too


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think busters lasted about 2 months


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pico had his rabies on 11/30 and still has a lump though it is much smaller than it was.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my dogs actuallly had the 'lump' removed as it didn't get smaller and I wasn't positive it was in the exact spot of the rabies. Turned out to be an encapsulated cyst, probably from the rabies. Lets hope that never happens again. It was months later that the surgery was done. Sue


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey's didn't go away until about 3 months. But it does get smaller.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Stupid rabies shot =( That's why I am only doing titers now. I just don't like these injections and sadly, what IS a normal side effect. It is really common for them to last that long... but I just don't like it lol!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! That makes me feel better knowing its not uncommon. She will not be getting another one...ever!!


----------

